# What is the age of Kindle Owners?



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm curious in getting a sense of the ages of everybody on this site. A poll done in early 2009 had most kindle owners between 50-59. Check out the chart:










I'm wondering if that's changed at all, or if it's still the same. We had an influx of new owners this Christmas, so it'll be interesting to see their demographics.

So..how old are you? You can be as specific ("I'm 55/f") or as vague ("In my late forties") as you want. In a week or so, I'll count all the responses and provide an analysis of demographics.

I'll go first: 31, M, CAN

EDIT: Actually, it'd be easier if people copied the following quote (from the last person to post) and added their age to it. For example, I go first:



> 10-19: 0
> 20-29: 0
> 30-39: 1
> 40-49: 0
> ...


and the next person, if they're 58, would copy that text and add _their_ age to the count, like so:



> 10-19: 0
> 20-29: 0
> 30-39: 1
> 40-49: 0
> ...


...etc, etc.

*EDIT: For clarification: feel free to include any other kindle owners (in your family) to the count!
*


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm 28 and just got my first Kindle. My 70 year old grandpa has one too. So far, we're the only two in the family to have them (although my 28 year old sis-in-law has a Kobo).

I also know a lot of people who say they've got them for their kids so I think Kindles are starting to trickle down to the younger people. 

ETA: 28, F, USA


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

10-19: 0
20-29: 0
30-39: 1
40-49: 1
50-59: 1
60-69: 0
70-79: 0
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

Alright, so adding Dara (and grandpa!) to the mix, the latest count is (next poster can continue copy + paste, let's see if this thing takes off..)

10-19: 0
20-29: 1
30-39: 1
40-49: 0
50-59: 1
60-69: 0
70-79: 1
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Sebastian, you erased my answer, so let me do it again, and add my husband and nephew.  

10-19: 1
20-29: 1
30-39: 1
40-49: 1
50-59: 2
60-69: 0
70-79: 1
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

29 (eek! I feel old!), F, San Fran - CA

Kindle owner since I saw Jeff Bezos on the cover of Time (preorder for K1), proud owner of a K3

Not in my house but nearby (and 99% sure they're not on here to be counted):
Mom & Dad (62 & 59, CA, USA) - sharing a K2 I got them
Father in law (67, CA, USA) - 1/2 owner (I say half since we got him a DX for xmas and he hasn't used it yet)


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Adding Kindlequeen's data and also the kindle owners I know who aren't here:

10-19: 1
20-29: 5
30-39: 1
40-49: 1
50-59: 3
60-69: 2
70-79: 1
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

10-19: 1
20-29: 5
30-39: 1
40-49: 1
50-59: 4
60-69: 2
70-79: 1
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

10-19: 1
20-29: 5
30-39: 1
40-49: 2
50-59: 4
60-69: 2
70-79: 1
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## garryg (Jan 14, 2011)

10-19: 1
20-29: 5
30-39: 1
40-49: 3 
50-59: 4
60-69: 2
70-79: 1
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

10-19: 1
20-29: 5
30-39: 2
40-49: 3 
50-59: 4
60-69: 2
70-79: 1
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Adding in all of the people on my account, because I'm the only member of KB.

10-19: 4
20-29: 5
30-39: 2
40-49: 5 
50-59: 4
60-69: 4
70-79: 2
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

10-19: 4
20-29: 8
30-39: 2
40-49: 5
50-59: 7
60-69: 4
70-79: 2
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

How about making this a forum poll instead of all the copy/pasting stuff?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

10-19: 4                                          10-19: 4
20-29: 8                                          20-29: 9
30-39: 2                                          30-39: 2
40-49: 5                                          40-49: 5
50-59: 8                                          50-59: 9
60-69: 4                                          60-69: 4
70-79: 2                                          70-79: 3
80-89: 0                                          80-89: 0
>90: 0                                            >90: 0

I did two lists, because I am not sure what you want.  The list on left adds just me as a kindle owner who is a member of Kindle Boards.  The list on the right adds DH, DS and mother who are kindle owners on my account, but not members of KB.


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

NogDog said:


> How about making this a forum poll instead of all the copy/pasting stuff?


Thought about that, but this provides a better way to track responses for me later on

*For clarification: feel free to add any other kindle owners (in your family) to the count!**

Most recent:

10-19: 4
20-29: 9
30-39: 2
40-49: 5
50-59: 9
60-69: 4
70-79: 3
80-89: 0
>90: 0*


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

SebastianDark said:


> Thought about that, but this provides a better way to track responses for me later on
> 
> *For clarification: feel free to add any other kindle owners (in your family) to the count!**
> 
> ...


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Most recent:

10-19: 4
20-29: 12
30-39: 3
40-49: 6
50-59: 10
60-69: 3
70-79: 3
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

This could be an interesting poll, but I fear the data collection method may not get accurate counts or reach a full cross-section of user/owners.
I wonder of the KB moderators already have this tabulated somewhere in the members stats....

Mods??


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

10-19: 5
20-29: 12
30-39: 4
40-49: 6
50-59: 10
60-69: 3
70-79: 3
80-89: 0
>90: 0


added myself an my 14 year old son


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

10-19: 5
20-29: 13
30-39: 4
40-49: 7
50-59: 12
60-69: 3
70-79: 3
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> 10-19: 5
> 20-29: 13
> 30-39: 5
> 40-49: 7
> ...


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

10-19: 5
20-29: 13
30-39: 6
40-49: 8
50-59: 12
60-69: 4
70-79: 3
80-89: 0
>90: 0

F, US + M, US (Husband and I both have one. My almost 14 yr old wants one desperately. Doesn't have one yet, but she reads ours.)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

10-19: 5
20-29: 13
30-39: 6
40-49: 8
50-59: 12
60-69: 4
70-79: 3
80-89: 0
>90: 0

May be good exercise but not good to draw any conclusion .  It is very interesting and perhaps obvious that older people read more books.


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

10-19: 5
20-29: 14
30-39: 6
40-49: 8
50-59: 12
60-69: 4
70-79: 3
80-89: 0
>90: 0

29 (and holding!!  December 8th this year will not exist for me  ), F, USA


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

10-19: 5
20-29: 13
30-39: 6
40-49: 8
50-59: 12
60-69: 4
70-79: 4
80-89: 0
>90: 0


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Re: What is the age of Kindle Owners? 
« Reply #27 on: Today at 12:44:37 PM » Quote  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


                          10-19: 5
                          20-29: 13
                          30-39: 6
                          40-49: 8
                          50-59: 12
                          60-69:  4
                          70-79:  4
                          80-89:  1
                          90-  :  0


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

10-19: 5
                          20-29: 13
                          30-39: 6
                          40-49: 10
                          50-59: 12
                          60-69:  4
                          70-79:  4
                          80-89:  1
                          90-  :  0


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice, everyone! Let's keep it going


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

53, right in the first group you mentioned. I have added it below:

                          10-19: 5
                         20-29: 13
                         30-39: 6
                         40-49: 10
                         50-59: 13
                         60-69:  4
                         70-79:  4
                         80-89:  1
                         90-   :   0


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

10-19: 5
                          20-29: 13
                          30-39: 6
                          40-49: 11
                          50-59: 14
                          60-69:  4
                          70-79:  4
                          80-89:  2
                          90-  :  0

Added me age 47, my husband age 56 and my Mom age 81.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

10-19: 5
                          20-29: 13
                          30-39: 6
                          40-49: 11
                          50-59: 15
                          60-69:  5
                          70-79:  4
                          80-89:  2
                          90-  :  0  

Added Intinst and myself


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

10-19: 5
                          20-29: 14
                          30-39: 6
                          40-49: 11
                          50-59: 15
                          60-69:  5
                          70-79:  4
                          80-89:  2
                          90-  :  0 

i added myself in the 21 section, but I got my kindle when i was 18-19


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

10-19: 5
                          20-29: 14
                          30-39: 6
                          40-49: 11
                          50-59: 15
                          60-69:  7
                          70-79:  4
                          80-89:  2
                          90-  :  0 

add two in our 60's


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

10-19: 5
                         20-29: 14
                         30-39: 6
                         40-49: 11
                         50-59: 16
                         60-69:  7
                         70-79:  4
                         80-89:  2
                         90-   :   0


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

10-19: 5
                          20-29: 14
                          30-39: 7
                          40-49: 11
                          50-59: 16
                          60-69:  7
                          70-79:  4
                          80-89:  2
                          90-  :  0


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

10-19: 5
                         20-29: 14
                         30-39: 7
                         40-49: 12
                         50-59: 16
                         60-69:  7
                         70-79:  4
                         80-89:  2
                         90-   :   0


----------



## CocoaDragonfly (Apr 4, 2011)

10-19: 5
                          20-29: 14
                          30-39: 8
                          40-49: 12
                          50-59: 16
                          60-69:  7
                          70-79:  4
                          80-89:  2
                          90-  :  0


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

What's with the thirty-somethings?


----------



## Snapping Turtle (Feb 4, 2011)

10-19: 5
                          20-29: 14
                          30-39: 10
                          40-49: 12
                          50-59: 16
                          60-69:  7
                          70-79:  4
                          80-89:  2
                          90-   :   0

Our family has 3 kindles:
Added 2 in the 30's bracket, myself and my husband, did not add our daughter who is 8, because that age group doesn't count?  How sad.  And she's not 10 - there's no way on earth I'm going to rush the progress to teenager!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

< 10: 1
                          10-19: 5
                          20-29: 14
                          30-39: 10
                          40-49: 14
                          50-59: 16
                          60-69:  7
                          70-79:  4
                          80-89:  2
                          90-   :   0

Added a category for the 8 year old in the previous post because I think they should be counted and 2 more to 40-49.


----------



## Snapping Turtle (Feb 4, 2011)

Yay!  

And thirty-somethings may just be slower at answering polls...


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

sebat said:


> Added a category for the 8 year old in the previous post because I think they should be counted and 2 more to 40-49.


LOL! I just didn't think that anybody that young would be likely to have a Kindle.

And thanks for all the responses so far, guys. I'm keeping an eye on this and will do a full analysis once responses start to wane (hopefully not for a while, though!)

The bigger the sample size the better


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Adding mine - 67 male, USA.

                          < 10: 1
                          10-19: 5
                          20-29: 14
                          30-39: 10
                          40-49: 14
                          50-59: 16
                          60-69:  8
                          70-79:  4
                          80-89:  2
                          90-  :  0


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm 64, my wife is 57 - we each have Kindles.

< 10: 1
10-19: 5
20-29: 14
30-39: 10
40-49: 14
50-59: 17
60-69:  9
70-79:  4
80-89:  2
90-  :  0


----------



## SebastianDark (Apr 3, 2011)

A late night bump for the Saturday morning crowd


----------

